# Lawrence Welk orig or Wel Mountain Villas ???



## thickey (Jul 29, 2009)

We are heading to Escondido next year.  We have an opportunity to stay in either the original Lawrence Welk Resort Villas (LWR/LW2) or the newer Welk Mountain Resort Villas (WMX).  We can get a 2BR at the older property, or a  1BR in the newer property.   We are a family of 4 (kids are 9 and 13), so really a 1BR or 2BR would be OK.   I know that WMX is upgraded.

Please tell me if there are any significant differences between the two properties... Are they connected or in walking distance?  Access to both's amenities?  What do you prefer?
Thanks for any info!


----------



## itchyfeet (Jul 29, 2009)

We stayed in an older 2 BR unit in June.  The units are very large with the MBR & secondary BR on opposite sides of the living area. We had three adults and two teens in our party and found the unit to be very comfortable and spacious as compared with the new units. We were within walking distance of the club house that had the kids' activities. There were a large pool, lap pool, and two hot tubs adjacent to the club house.  We toured the new units and found them to be much smaller, but, of course updated with granite counters, etc.  Also the new area has the pool with the water slide that I think could be noisy during the day. The MV clubhouse is also used for TS presentations, so it is very busy. MV  is not within walking distance of the older units, but there is a shuttle to the area.  Because I like to have a lot of space in a TS, I much prefer the older units even though they don't have all the "bells & whistles".


----------



## wwomant (Jul 29, 2009)

Is Villas on the Green an option for you? The Moutain Villas area recreation is just as nice (if not a little nicer) as Villas on the Green, but it's not in walking distance from the other sections of the resort, you have to take a shuttle or drive down to everything else, including the lobby (free lattes), shops, theater and restaurants.  Villas on the Green and the Resort Villas are all within walking distance of one another.  However you can use the amenities in any of the sections.


----------



## Icc5 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Older Villas*

I'm a die hard for the older villas and also an owner.  There is just something about them that has my family in love with them.  Each time we go and walk in the door the weight of the entire world leaves my shoulders.  To me and my family the older villas are more family friendly and that is what we love.
Bart


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jul 30, 2009)

I would go for the older units and the two bedroom, especially with the two older kids. It's much more spacious and comfortable than a one bedroom would be.
Liz


----------



## applegirl (Jul 31, 2009)

We stayed in the larger one bedroom of the Villas on the Green.  I walked the entire property while we were there including through all the sections of the older two bedroom units (and there are lots of them!).  Our unit was very nicely decorated and had granite and all those nice amenities.  I loved the location being close to all the other amenities of the resort like the lobby, the restaurants, the theater, etc...

I was very disappointed to learn that the Mtn. Villas were way up the hill, not within walking distance at all.  So while the Mtn. Villa units themselves may be nice and I hear the pool area is also very nice, it will be isolated from the rest of the resort and I don't like that part.  Your 13 year old is old enough to probably have a little independence while at the resort and they would definitely enjoy being either in the older 2 bedrooms or the Villas on the Green.  If the new Mtn. pool area is really cool, you can always drive up there sometime to use it.

One of the older sections has a clubhouse that had a really cool "teen" hang out area.

Cheers!
Janna


----------



## mjkaplan (Aug 4, 2009)

*Just got back from the Welk Resort*

We have been owners for 7 years now and have stayed at the resort for 5 of those years.  We own the older villas, and although the newer villas are fancier with nicer bathrooms and granite kitchens, we would feel cramped in one of the 1 bedroom units.  Having a large spacious unit, with a seperate bedroom for the kids, and especially a seperate bathroom for the kids is fantastic.  Also, the areas of the older villas are a bit more isolated from the traffic of the larger Boulder Springs pool area near the Villas on the Green.

We actually spent most days at the Boulder Springs pool area.  The kids found the non-pool activities much less crowded than the new mountain villas pool area (Pool Tables, air hockey, ping pong).  Also those activities at Mountain Villas pool area are beyond the fence and require a key to get back into the pool area.  Restrooms are beyond the fence too.

All 5 kids, 9-13, liked the Boulder pool area best and so we just drove down there each day.  We went to the mountain villas pool area once but returning was voted down by the kids.  Although it is the nicest looking, not the kids favorite.  From our unit on broadway hill, the kids could go over to the activity center there in the late afternoon or evening on there own.

If a 2 bedroom was available at the new villas, it would be nice, but a 1 bedroom seems small for a family.


----------



## RIMike (Aug 4, 2009)

*The new villas*

We just got back from Villas on the Green and they were very nice...but if I had the chance at them or the new Mountainside Villas I would go with the new ones.  The pool up there is amazing...and they, the units are rustic but modern...
RIMike


----------



## BevL (Aug 4, 2009)

With two kids that age, for me personally a one bedroom wouldn't be an option.

We loved the older units at Welk - it was one of the nicest timeshares we stayed in for room and layout.

Happy kids make happy parents and they won't care about the upgraded unit versus space, I expect.  I would be surprised if you were disappointed with one of the older units.

JMHO


----------

